
US AG calls on Apple and other tech companies to sidestep encryption. [video] - neom
https://youtu.be/u3JcNUKX308?t=524
======
bediger4000
Is there some place to find the DoJ's overall thinking and strategy on
encryption? It's all fine and dandy to say "make us a golden key" or "add law
enforcement access", but has the DoJ thought through what that accomplishes,
and what the secondary effects are likely to be? If so, where is this
documentation?

I mean, "all encryption has to have law enforcement access built in", means
that only officially approved encryption can be used. How do you enforce that
on a national scale? Do you spot check all encrypted comms to see if it's
officially encrypted? That means decoding all your spot checks all the way and
verifying that no internal/secondary encryption got applied before the
official encryption.

What does law enforcement do if it's not officially encrypted? What counts as
encryption? Is a compression method an encryption method? If so, does that
mean only officially-approved compression methods can be used?

Are we as a society ready for the freeze in innovation that would result from
following mandating law enforcement access?

~~~
jki275
The DOJ has never left the era of the Clipper chip in terms of what they want.

It's unenforceable and unworkable. They refuse to live in the real world.

~~~
bediger4000
It's generally unenforceable, but enforceable in specific cases. Prosecutorial
discretion will decide, and holy cow, they'll always decide in favor of
keeping multinational corporations profitable and growing.

